# Suche Infos rund ums Thema Down Hill



## sunshine030203 (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo! 

Ich bin eine Studentin und recherchiere gerade für meine Studienarbeit, die sich um das Thema MTB Down Hill drehen soll.
Da es zum Thema Mountainbiking relativ wenig Literatur etc. gibt, bin ich ganz auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.....
daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich auf diesem Wege ein paar Antworten zu meinen Fragen sammeln könnte!!! 

Warum ich gerade in diesem Forum poste?
Da ich meine Arbeit v.a. auf die Region Saarland, Lothringen und Luxemburg beziehen möchte!

Und hier meine Fragen:

1. Kann man den Markt der Down Hill Fahrer grob einschätzen? Also, Anzahl der Fahrer in Deutschland (und den angrenzenden Regionen) bzw. den Anteil der Down Hill Fahrer am Gesamtvolumen der Mountainbiker. Ist Down Hill eine wachsende oder eher fallende Disziplin gesehen an der Fahreranzahl?

2. Welches sind die 3 führenden Bike-Parks in Deutschland? Welcher hat die höchsten Gästezahlen pro Jahr; welcher die beste Infrastruktur?  Und was sind die wesentlichen Erfolgsfaktoren von solchen Parks, sprich: was gehört unbedingt dazu?

3. Welche Sportarten würden Mountainbiker im allgemeinen aber auch Down Hiller im Umfeld eines solchen Parks begrüssen; also sozusagen als Alternativsportart? Vorschläge? Erfahrungen?


Ich würde mich sehr feuen und ihr würdet mir sehr helfen mit euren Antworten!!!
Gerne auch per Mail: [email protected]


Vielen lieben Dank im voraus und viele Grüsse 

Yvonne


----------



## Jobal (2. Januar 2006)

Infos:

-die MTB Rider hat letztes Jahr in einer ihrer Ausgaben nen Überblick über die dt. Parks gemacht, da wurden auch Besucherzahlen genannt.
-die Mountain Bike veröffentlicht einmal im Jahr eine Statistik mit Infos für die Anzeigenkunden, da werden Marktanteile bezüglich CC, FR, DH, Marathon, etc.
genannt.

einfach mal die Redaktionen anschreiben u. nachfragen.

-poste die letzte Frage mal bei uns im Forum http://www.soulrider-ev.de

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (2. Januar 2006)

ja ich denk bei den Soulridern kannst du da Info´s bekommen, die fahren ja selbst bei Rennen mit und kennen auch genug Leute in der Szene 
(denk ich..oder Felix?)
Viel Glück!


----------



## Jobal (3. Januar 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich denk bei den Soulridern kannst du da Info´s bekommen, die fahren ja selbst bei Rennen mit und kennen auch genug Leute in der Szene
> (denk ich..oder Felix?)
> Viel Glück!


Genau so siehts aus Biste gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht?

ciao Jobal


----------



## Maui (3. Januar 2006)

ich kann nur meine praktischen erfahrungen grob beschreiben.

auf der karte z.B. kann man erkennen das jeder im SW z.B zentrum SB min. 250 km fahrem muss zu nächsten Downhill piste





da gibt es nämlich weit und breit garnix. Leider.

Biker gibt es noch und nöcher hier. sieht man ja wenn man z.B. ende der Saison an der 200m im Bikepark Winterberg am lift wartet. Auch saarländer natürlich. Die werden sich hier wohl bald mal melden.

Also das sind keine Wiss. erhobenen zahlen aber der Bedarf ist für mich mehr als deutlich.


----------



## haggi (3. Januar 2006)

"2. Und was sind die wesentlichen Erfolgsfaktoren von solchen Parks, sprich: was gehört unbedingt dazu?"

also für mich gehört dazu: 

1) Downhill-Strecke (eher natur-belassen)
2) Freeride-Strecke (im Gegensatz zur DH-Strecke nicht ganz so Anspruchsvoll, künstliche Hinternisse, kleine Drops, kleine Dirt-Jumps etc)
3) North Shore: Elemente aus Hols, Höhere Drops, Wippen, Box, etc
4) Dual / 4cross
5) Dirt Jumps
6) Schnitzel + Pommes futtern ;o)

beste Infrastruktur hat für mich Winterberg.


----------



## leeqwar (3. Januar 2006)

gibt es eigentlich in trier an der uni einen prof, der mtb-begeistert ist oder wieso ist das jetzt schon die dritte arbeit zum thema biken in den letzten jahren ?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (3. Januar 2006)

also bei den erfolgsfaktoren stimme ich em haggi zu, wobei natürlich auch en shop mit werkstatt in der nähe sein muss, falls mal was kaputtgeht und das kommt ja schon mal vor

wie man auf em maui seiner karte gut erkennt (und wie er schon gesagt) sieht es in unserem ecken leider etwas schwach aus was parks oder ähnliches angeht,
is natürlich vorallem für die (wie mich) problematisch die noch nicht im besitz eines führerscheins sind!


----------



## freeman-nick (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke das es im Saarland schon eine gewisse Nachfrage für dieses Segment gibt, man sollte hierbei auch bedenken, dass das Saarland an noch zwei weitere Länder (Frankreich/Luxemburg) angrenzt, auch hier gibt es viele potenzielle Biker.

Für den Sport an sich kann ich nur sagen, dass er sich mehr im Wachstum befindet, als andere Disziplinen (CC/Rennrad). Es würde noch mehr Anhänger für diesen Sport geben, wenn man auch im Saarland bzw in der näheren Umgebung Möglichkeiten hätte sich mal auszulassen und nicht erst ca. min 250 km Land einwärst fahren müsste, um seinen Spaß zu haben. Was natürlich sehr kostspielig ist und vielleicht jüngere Leute davon abhält sich für diesen Sport zu begeistern. 

Im Saarland gibt es aber schon einen tollen Verein (Soulrider), der den jüngeren Leuten die Möglichkeit bietet die Parks um Deutschland kennen zu lernen.Was nicht heißt, dass es keinen Handlungsbedarf mehr in diese Richtung gibt.

Bezüglich der Besten Parks in Deutschland, würde ich Winterberg, Bischofsmais und Todtnau zählen.
Was einen Park natürlich ausmacht ist die Vielfalt der unterschiedlichen Strecken. Empfehlung hierzu wäre

Downhill-Strecke
Freeride-Strecke
North-Shore
Four-Cross
Übungspacour
und natürlich, wie von Haggi schon erwähnt, ne tolle Bude mit fetten Schnitzeln und Pommes.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiter helfen.

freeman-nick


----------



## Vince Vega (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Na dann melde ich mich als Luxemburger, und somit teilweise Angesprochener, auch mal zu diesem Thema:

Fakt ist, dass es in Luxemburg und nährer Umgebung sehr wenige Möglichkeiten zum betreiben des "Downhillsports" gibt. Auch wir Luxemburger sind in der "glücklichen" Lage jedesmal 250-350km fahren zu dürfen um uns in einem richtigen Bikepark austoben zu können.   

Unser bevorzugtes Terrain befindet sich im Süden unseres Landes, leider gehört das Gelände einem der derzeit grössten Stahlproduzenten der Welt und wird von der dortigen Gemeinde verwaltet und in Stand gehalten. Jeder Anlauf für den Erhalten einer Genehmigung um den "Spot" auf legalem Wege auszubauen scheitert an irgendwelchen bürokratischen Hindernissen, oder besser gesagt am Desinteresse der jeweiligen Verantwortlichen, obwohl das Gelände fast jedes Wochenende von unzähligen Bikern aus Luxemburg und dem nahen Grenzgebiet besucht wird. Soviel zu unserem Leidensweg. Nun aber konkret zu deinen Fragen.



> 1. Kann man den Markt der Down Hill Fahrer grob einschätzen? Also, Anzahl der Fahrer in Deutschland (und den angrenzenden Regionen) bzw. den Anteil der Down Hill Fahrer am Gesamtvolumen der Mountainbiker. Ist Down Hill eine wachsende oder eher fallende Disziplin gesehen an der Fahreranzahl?


Den Markt einzuschätzen wird wohl sehr sehr schwer sein weil Downhillfahrer quer durchs Land verstreut sind und man schon im kleineren Umkreis schon Schwierigkeiten hat die gesamte Interessengemeinde zu erfassen. Dank Internet und einschlägiger Foren hat sich dies aber schon gebessert. Auf jeden Fall ist man jedes mal erstaunt wenn man unzählige hunderte Kilometer fern der Heimat plötzlich eine vertraute Sprache hört oder auf Leute trifft die quasi gleich um die Ecke wohnen. Das Interesse an diesem Sport ist auf jeden fall sehr viel grösser geworden, das sieht man alleine schon an den Auslagen diverser Fahrradhändler, wo das Sortiment an adequaten Räderen und Schutzbekleidung immer grösser und grösser wird. Die Disziplin "boomt" auf jeden Fall und die Fangemeinde derer die sich mit 20kg Rädern bergab stürzen wollen wird von Tag zu Tag grösser. Dies bemerkt man auch, wie einer meiner Vorredner schon sagte, an den teilweisen riesigen Warteschlangen vor den Liften diverser Bikeparks.



> 2. Welches sind die 3 führenden Bike-Parks in Deutschland? Welcher hat die höchsten Gästezahlen pro Jahr; welcher die beste Infrastruktur? Und was sind die wesentlichen Erfolgsfaktoren von solchen Parks, sprich: was gehört unbedingt dazu?


Wir Luxemburger fahren hauptsächlich nach Todtnau weils, mit um die 350km  , der Park ist, der am nächsten liegt. An und für sich ist der Park absolut in Ordnung nur leider sind die Liftpreise in fast schwindelerregende Höhen geklettert und dank der Sommerrodelbahn wird die Warteschlange immer länger und länger und die Abfahrten dementsprechend weniger. Da wäre man heilfroh wenn ein Bikepark näher an Luxemburg das Licht der Welt erblicken würde, aber leider scheint dem nicht so.

Zur Infrastruktur eines Bikeparks gehört für mich:
- ein Lift (oder ein gut organisierter Shuttleservice)
- ein fetter Downhill (gerne mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden)
- eine flotte, nicht zu schwere Freeridestrecke
- auf jeden Fall ein Übungsparcours mit einigen Hindernissen und kleineren Sprüngen damit auch Einsteiger oder solche die es werden wollen sich langsam rantasten können
- auf jeden Fall ein Shop mit Reperaturservice und der Möglichkeit sein Rad zu waschen
- eine "Chillout-Zone" zum relaxen mit Futterstelle und kleiner Bar  
- evt. die Nähe zu öffentlichen Transporten (die dann auch die Mitnahme von Rädern nicht scheuen - z.B. in Bussen) damit auch führerscheinlose Biker sich austoben können



> 3. Welche Sportarten würden Mountainbiker im allgemeinen aber auch Down Hiller im Umfeld eines solchen Parks begrüssen; also sozusagen als Alternativsportart? Vorschläge? Erfahrungen?


"Unser" Sport ist doch schon ziemlich anstrengend und ermüdend, habe mir darüber an und für sich noch nie Gedanken gemacht, denke aber dass z.B. ein Erlebnisbad oder dergleichen sehr gut ankommen würde, aber eher zum relaxen als um ne Alternativsportart ausüben zu wollen. Was mir spontan noch einfällt ist z.B. eine Möglickkeit zum klettern. Ich kenne in meinem Freundeskreis doch einige die sich dieser Sportart hingeben  .

Soviel zur meinen Erfahrungen. Würde mich aber an deiner Stelle, wie einige Vorredner schon sagten vielleicht an die Soulrider wenden, da dieser "Club" in meinen Augen in der Saar/Lorr/Lux-Region doch einer der Bestorganisiertesten Vereine ist. An Erfahrungen wird es bei denen auf jeden Fall nicht mangeln, da sich die Jungs auf unzähligen Rennen und Veranstaltungen in fast ganz Europa rumtümmlen.

MFG
Claude


----------



## sunshine030203 (4. Januar 2006)

Vince Vega schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Na dann melde ich mich als Luxemburger, und somit teilweise Angesprochener, auch mal zu diesem Thema:
> MFG
> Claude



Hallo Claude!

Vielen lieben Dank ereinmal für deine Antwort!!! Ist super!  
Noch eine Frage an dich als Luxemburger: weisst du ob und wieviele MTB bzw. DH oder Freeride Clubs, Vereine etc es gibt?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eine Antwort!

Lg Yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (4. Januar 2006)

> Noch eine Frage an dich als Luxemburger: weisst du ob und wieviele MTB bzw. DH oder Freeride Clubs, Vereine etc es gibt?



du meinst wohl damit speziell in Luxemburg oder wie?

Also die beiden Hauptclubs in Luxemburg sind die Funriders und die Soulbikers, wobei sich die Funriders eher Richtung Freeride und Downhill orientieren und die Soulbikers eher den Mountainbiker als solchen ansprechen. Ihr Gebiet geht von Alpenüberquerungen, bis hin zu Workshops mit Leuten wie z.B. Manfred Stromberg oder Thierry Klinkenberg (belgischer Ex-Trialweltmeister) Détails findest du unter: www.funriders.lu und www.soulbikers.lu . Anstonsten gibt's es noch eine ganze Reihe von Freizeitclubs die aber eher den "Genussbiker" ansprechen oder eben kleinere "Privatclubs" (also eher Zusammenschlüsse einiger Jugendlicher als Mittel zum Zweck). Ein sehr gutes Verhältnis haben wir, genauso wie die Soulrider, ausserdem zu den Funbikers aus Algrange http://membres.lycos.fr/fliss1/infoclub.htm, einem sehr gut organisierten Club aus Lothringen, welcher 2005 sogar einen Lauf zur "Coupe de la Lorraine" ausgetragen hat. Ihre Downhillpiste hat sehr viel Potenzial, ist aber leider hauptsächlich eine Clubstrecke und es fehlt auch ein Lift, so dass man auf einige wenige Gelegenheiten hoffen muss wo der Club einen Shuttleservice für Besucher anbietet (vielleicht 2-3 im Jahr). Die Fahrer dieses Clubs sind also auch eher im weiter entfernten Ausland anzutreffen um regelmässig und ohne Stress zu trainieren.

Also alles in Allem ist die Gesamtzahl der Downhillfahrer, wenn man sie den so bezeichnen möchte, im Saar/Lorr/Lux-Raum doch schon sehr ansehlich: Funriders Lux. +- 40 Aktive, Soulrider um die 60, und Funriders Algrange auch um 50 Personen). Hier sind dann auch nur die offiziell in den Clubs angemeldeten Leute erfasst, was heissen will dass die Zahl der Interessierten sich ohne Probleme leicht verdoppeln kann, und ich nur die 3 mir bekannten Clubs bererücksichtigt habe, es derer aber wohl mehr geben wird. 

Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

MFG
Claude


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Januar 2006)

Ich denke die Anzahl der Bikesporttreibenden, insbesondere Downhill und Freeride/Dirt wird weiter steigen. Die Sportart wird immer populärer. Leider ist es fakt, das es in unserer Region keine Möglichkeit gibt in einem Bikepark zu fahren, dazu muss man wie gesagt schon ne Menge Kilometer weit fahren....
Ich kenne genug Leute hier aus dem Saarland und auch aus der Pfalz die immer wieder lange Strecken für "legalen" Bikespaß in Kauf nehmen. Die würden alle natürlich gerne weniger weit fahren..
Ich denke unserem Sport fehlt in unserer Region leider eine solche Möglichkeit..Was ich leider nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum es nicht möglich ist  hier etwas in der Art aufzubauen. Möglichkeiten gäbe es ja..
Zudem würde jeder etwas davon haben...die Region, die Biker, die Städte und Kommunen und die Region hätte wieder eine Attraktion mehr, um für´s Saarland zu werben.
Zu einem Bikepark gehört für mich natürlich ein Lift  , Freeridestrecke mit Northshores und Drops, Downhillstrecke, Dirtjumps, 4X und ne Gaststääte o.ä. wo man mal was essen oder trinken kann..
Beste Bikeparks in Deutschland bzw. populärste sind wohl Winterberg, Todtnau, Bad Wildbad..
Ich hoffe das es, bevor ich 50 bin, noch die Möglichkeit gibt in unserer Region legal in einem Bikepark biken zu können...............


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2006)

Der Erfolg der Bikeparks liegt wohl auch darin begründet, dass legal anspruchsvolle Strecken zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Wer macht sich dann noch die Mühe und baut illegale Trails im Wald, wenn es um die Ecke einen super Bikepark gibt.


----------



## Gangaman (5. Januar 2006)

ja da muss ich dir recht geben aber was ist mit leuten die noch kein auto haben oder deren eltern nicht in einen park fahren wollen die werden dann wohl immer noch den wald unsicher machen aber die wird es eh immer geben


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2006)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> ja da muss ich dir recht geben aber was ist mit leuten die noch kein auto haben oder deren eltern nicht in einen park fahren wollen die werden dann wohl immer noch den wald unsicher machen aber die wird es eh immer geben



es gibt ja noch die bahn


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2006)

oder das bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huftidufti (6. Januar 2006)

Downhill bzw. Freeriding und alles was dazu gehört ist definitiv eine wachsende Sportart!
Bei uns in der Region gibt es schon sehr viele Leute die diesen Sport betreiben und das obwohl es bei uns in der Region praktisch keine trainingsmöglichkeiten gibt..
Ein Park hier im Saarland würde daher sehr gut ankommen!! Der Einzugsbereich wäre dadurch, dass es in der Nähe keine vergleichbare Einrichtung gibt sehr groß!! (man darf auch nicht die vielen Fahrer in Frankreich und Luxemburg vergessen, die hier auch fahren würden!)
Desweiteren würde ein Bikepark viele (junge) Leute erst dazu bewegen mit Downhill fahren anzufangen!! 
Ein weiterer positver Effekt wäre, dass wenn es einen Park geben würde endlich das illegale schanzen bauen in den wäldern aufhören würde!!
Fazit: Ein Bikepark in unserer Region wäre eine super sache für alle beteiligten, nicht nur für die vielen Biker (wie mich und meine kumpels).


----------



## Gangaman (6. Januar 2006)

ein park im saarland würde gut ankommen da man nicht mehr so weit bis zur downhillstrecke fahren müsste !! denn wie man auf der karte von maui oben sehen kann ist hier im südwesten weit un breit kein einziger park leider  !!!! aber es währe schön wenn sich das bald ändern würde damit alle hier aus der gegend nicht mehr die 250 bis 300 km in anspruch nehmen müssten sondern nur och 50 bis 100 km (kommt drauf an wo man wohnt )  es gibt sicherlich genug leute hier im umkreis die diesen sport ausüben das es sich auf jedenfall lohnen würde einen park hier zu bauen !!!! ........


----------



## Timo R. (6. Januar 2006)

kann mich nur dem gesagtem/geschriebenen anschließen!!es gibt eine größe anzahl von downhillern bzw. freeridern im saarland und angrenzenden städten!
falls das saarland mal in den genuß kommen sollte einen eigenen bikepark zu haben,wird sich das mit sicherheit positiv fürs gesamte saarland verbuchen lassen.man trifft immer wieder in den anderen bikeparks eine große anzahl biker aus angrenzenden städten,die alle nur einen wunsch haben:einen park in der nähe!!!!der südwesten braucht seinen eigenen park!!!!

c ya-Amok


----------



## Das Bömbchen (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Yvonne,

wahnsinnig viel Neues bleibt mir nach den umfassenden Statements meiner Vorredner ja wirklich nicht mehr zu sagen, vielleicht aber auch von meiner Seite nochmal - bestätigend - eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Lage der Nation:

- Die Anzahl derjenigen MTBer, die DH, FR oder artverwandte Versionen unseres Sports betreiben oder damit anfangen ist sicher recht beträchtlich und in den letzten Jahren insbesondere auf Basis der technischen Fortschritte exponentiell gestiegen. Gerade hinsichtlich des breiteren Zugangs viel weniger hoch spezialisierter Fahrer zum Abfahrtssport - als es eben die klassischen DHler oder vergleichbare Fahrer sind - durch die vorhandenen Bikeparks und vergleichbaren Trainings-/Schnuppermöglichkeiten, wächst die Fangemeinde dieses Sports stetig und scheint doch - zumindest verglichen zu den Krisenjahren Mitte der 90er - fast schon zu einer Massenbewegung insbesondere unter den Jugendlichen zu werden, was sicher auch durch die aktuellen Entwicklungen auf dem Bikemarkt wesentlich unterstrichen wird (dort sind 150mm Federwege mittlerweile völlig normal, die Bereiche Enduro/FR/DH stellen mittlerweile oft 50% und mehr der Produktpalette mancher Hersteller! Brauchbare Räder kosten mittlerweile knapp die Hälfte dessen, was sie noch vor Jahren kosteten.). Diesem Boom wird klar mit der steigenden Zahl an Bikeparks (deren Zahl sich in den letzten 5-6 Jahren wahrscheinlich sowas wie verdoppelt hat) Rechnung getragen. Warum wir in unserer Region Saar/Lor/Lux bisher keinen abbekommen haben, ist mir übrigens aufgrund der vorhandenen Fahrer und wachsenden Nachfrage gerade im Südwesten der Republik völlig schleierhaft...

- die besten Bikeparks sind - unisono zu meinen Vorrednern - wohl tatsächlich Winterberg (sehr gute, breit angelegte Infrastruktur, Top-Zustand der Strecken und insbesondere vom Anfänger bis hin zum Worldcupper zu nutzen) und Todtnau (eher DH und FR lastig) usw. Die detaillierten Erfolgsfaktoren (Strecken/Kulinarisches/sonstige Infrastruktur wie Werkstatt) wurden ja schon genannt...

- die Frage nach den Alternativsportarten ist tatsächlich gerade für diejenigen, die DH/FR in Bikeparks sehr intensiv betreiben, etwas ungewöhnlich, wir fahren nämlich eigentlich wirklich nur zum biken/trainieren dorthin (insbesondere wegen der schon genannten beträchtlichen Anfahrtswege gilt dem reinen Fahren die absolute Priorität) und so musste ich auch erst mal überlegen. Sieht man Konzepte wie Todtnau mit der Sommerrodelbahn oder die bereits genannten Erlebnisbäder, so ist das vielleicht eher für die breite Masse der Touristen interessant und bietet mit der Infrastruktur eines Bikeparks sicher lukrative Synergieeffekte, ob es den ambitionierten Biker aber zusätzlich locken wird, halte ich für fraglich (vielleicht Biker mit Familie, da ist das Rahmen-/Alternativprogramm sicher ein Faktor!). Vielleicht ist hier für die ambitionierten Fahrer eher der Ansatz "Relaxen" und dementsprechende Konzepte nach dem Bikepark-Tag interessant...

Nun, ich hoffe, ich konnte weiterhelfen. Interessante Studienarbeit übrigens, hätte mir gewünscht zu meinen Studienzeiten auch so interessante Themen bearbeiten zu dürfen! Aber ich sag ja, wenn an den Universitäten schon DH und Bikeparks zum Gespräch wird, dann scheinen wir auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein ;-)

Viele Grüße, Marc
- Freeride-Crew - 

-


----------



## squirrel (7. Januar 2006)

Nun ja, ich bin zwar bekennender Marathonisti und CCler, aber ich hab mir beim Lesen hier die Frage nach einer geeigneten Location im Saar-Lor-Lux-Raum gestellt. Da habt ihr wohl mehr Spots vorm geistigen Auge, aber gerade im Zuge der geradezu irrisinnigen Expansion des Sportzentrums Wendalinuspark in St. Wendel (wo jetzt ja noch ein Schwimmbad gebaut wird), stünde da zumindest eine finanziell potente Kreisverwaltung im Raume. Wenn die entsprechendes Gelände hätte, wären die da mit Sicherheit zu locken...


----------



## Savoth (8. Januar 2006)

Also ich kann mich auch nur für einen Bikepark aussprechen. Meiner Meinung nach würde ein Bikepark im Saarland abgesehen von den Vorteilen für die einzelnen Mountainbiker, auch große ökonomische Vorteile für die Anwohner bringen. Allein das Interesse an diesem Thread sollte zeigen, wie groß der potenzielle Besucherandrang wäre.
mfg Simon


----------



## MightyMike (9. Januar 2006)

Also....Biken und vor allem DH/FR steigt enorm..Ich sehe das selbst in meinem Dorf und Stadt, wie sich das entwickelt..Wo am anfang 4 Leute gebikt haben sind das innerhalb von einem Jahr gute 40 neue die angefangen haben...
Im Bikepark darf keine Downhillstrecke feheln..Bei der DH-Strecke würde ich noch sagen, dass es auch tolle Idee wäre 2-3 verschieden DH-Strecken haben, je nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad..z.B. Eine DH-Strecke für Fullys und eine für HT`s...
Freeride und Nortshore - Strecken müssen auch da sein..
Übungspacour
Dual, oder 4x
und der letzte Hit ist natürlich ne SLOPESTYLE-Strecke
Als Alternative zu DH/FR könnte wie schon gesagt eine Kletterwand, oder egal was da sein es gibt viele Möglichkeiten...
Ich war bis jetzt nur in Winterberg und fahre immer hin nuer deswegen, weil es hier am nähsten ist ca 120 km....
Ride on..


----------



## Xededen (9. Januar 2006)

Ich zähle zwar auch zu der CC Fraktion, wenn auch recht Freeride lastig 
Ich denke dass es in WND (im Saarland)zu nix kommen wird, da einfach der Lift fehlt. Im Kreis St. Wendel hat man das verpasst, bzw. nicht in betracht gezogen, dass Radfahrer wirklich sowas nutzen, als man am Peterberg den Sessellift abgerissen und durch einen Seilzuglift für die Rodel ersetzt hat. Diese Chance ist nun vertan....
Im Konversionsgelände selbst seh ich keine Möglichkeit (topographisch gesehen) einen Bikepark zu realisieren. Auch wenn der Bügermeister sicher dafür zu  begeistern ist. Schliesslich kann er ja keine Worldcups mehr ausrichten, seit alle Disziplinen an einem Ort stattfinden sollen ....

Ich hoffe da ein wenig auf die Soulrider, dass sie eine große Gruppe zusammen bekommen und vielleicht einen "Park" gebaut bekommen. 
Mich würde es freuen wenn es sowas im Saarland geben würde. Sowas würde sicherlich auch viele Mountainbiker, also CC-ler, anlocken....


----------



## JoolstheBear (9. Januar 2006)

sunshine030203 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier meine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Kann man den Markt der Down Hill Fahrer grob einschätzen? Also, Anzahl der Fahrer in Deutschland (und den angrenzenden Regionen) bzw. den Anteil der Down Hill Fahrer am Gesamtvolumen der Mountainbiker. Ist Down Hill eine wachsende oder eher fallende Disziplin gesehen an der Fahreranzahl?
> 
> ...




zu 1

wird schwierig einzuschätzen , mann kann den bereich dh nich mehr als sich gesondert betrachten , Freeride gehört genauso damit dazu ,  (wenn man DH Rennen bzw. den Rennsport ausgrenzt) fahren z.b. im Bike Park oder auf Hausstrecken beinhaltet meist immer mehrere Elemente aus Downhill , Freeride , Dirt und was weiß ich noch .... eins haben wir alle gemeinsamm ... Funn am Biken und am Technisch schwierigem Biken , egal ob in der Luft oder am Boden  
Bei uns z.b. in Bielefeld haben neue Fahrer stark zugenommen ... mitllerweile geht alleine die Menge der Fahrer die ich kenne hier im Bereich schon fast in den 3 STelligen Bereich .... nur mal so als veranschaulichung nen Foto vom letzten WE wo nur ein ganz kleiner Teil an Bikern unterwegs waren ...








schwierig ist nur das momentan fahrbare Strecken immer seltener werden bzw. immer neue gefunden werden müssen da oftmals Grundstückseigener und  
Stadtverwaltungen mit z.b. Erdhügeln im wald oder künstlich angelegten geröllfeldern nicht wirklich einverstanden sind ...


2.Nun ich muss zugeben das ich bisher nur willingen Beäugen durfte (denke wird sich dieses jahr aber ändern  ) denke mal Winterberg ist ähnlich Populär  ... ansonsten vom Hörensagen vielleicht noch Solling ...
was mir in Willingen halt gut gefallen hat sind reichlich möglichkeiten , anfängerfreundlichkeit und auswahl an verschiedenen Strecken , dazu noch Liftmöglichkeit und halt ein gewisses "Ambiente drum herum" wie z.b. Restaurants e.t.c. ...... wobei ich willingen schon etwas viel fand (is halt auch nen komerziell bzw. vorwiegend komerziell genutzter skiort) theoretisch reicht ne vernünftige streckenführung für anfänger und fortgeschrittene und nen lift und verpflegungsmöglichkeit wäre ganz schön ...

3. gibts noch andere Sportarten ohne 2 Räder


----------



## rol79 (12. Januar 2006)

Ich wollt mich dann mal als zweite Luxemburger Stimme hier zu Wort melden. 
Allerdings bleibt mir nicht sehr viel was ich so als konstruktive Idee noch aufbringen könnte.  

Was mir aber einfällt ist das Downhiller, Freerider oder sonstige Adrenalinbiker sich sehr gerne auch sonst dieser Droge hingeben. Deshalb wären solch schöne Einrichtungen wie eine Leiter mit einer Plastikwanne voller Kuh******** in die man hineinspringen kann sehr schön. Freiwillige jeder Art kann man im angrenzenden Partyraum finden wo es unter anderem auch sehr gut, billig und deftig zu essen gibt. Wenn einem diese Leiter nicht hoch genug ist kann man ja noch einmal vom Krahn der bei dem letzten DH-WC, der über 100000 Fans angezogen hat, die Kamera überm Zielhang beherbergte einmal mit den Bungeeseil in den Tod springen. Desweiteren sollte ein Campingplatz oder ein "billiges" Hotel vorhanden sein um die Gäste der Region aufzunehmen um sie dazu zu verleiten dort zu bleiben und der Region mal ein paar Eurodollars dort zu lassen. Duschen kann man selbstverständlich auch dort und eine überdachte Weckselzone schützt vor Regen. Damit der Camping und die Hotelzimmer nicht dreckig werden (Mountainbiker gehen bekanntlich gerne mit ihrem Bike ins Bett) bibt es eine gratis Waschanlage oder einfach ein Paar Schläusche die dort herumliegen wo sie gebraucht werden. 

Wenn man denn schon mal eingechekt hat sollte man unbedingt noch eine Runde Cross, Quad oder Autocross auf der angrenzenden lustigen kleinen Piste  fahren da man sonst in Adrenalinmangel geräht. 
Abends sollte die niegel nagel neue 4x Strecke dann in einem herrliches Flutlicht erstrahlen wo mann sich dann unter aufgenommenem Applaus der 40000 Zuschauer des letzten 4x-WC in die Tiefe zu Stürzen und sich für Shawn Palmer, Sam Hill oder sonst wen zu halten. Wem das nicht reischt kann sich auf einer schönen abschüssigen Dirtstrecke über Doubles des Formats 13x5 (13m lang 5m hoch) schmeisen und hoffen das nur das Rad bricht und nicht die Zähne. Wenn dann mal was kaput geht kann man sich im Shop neben an, der übrigends der Billigste und Beste der ganzen Welt sein sollte, noch ein paar Teile neu kaufen oder "Upgraden". Weil 4X zuviel an Kinderkram erinnert und nicht spannend genug ist haben einige der Besten Slopestyler einen Parcours gebaut wo man sich beim Zuschauen schon in die Hose macht.
Und wem das alles noch nicht reicht der kann selbst mit seinem Auto über einen schön geplegten Schotterpfad sein Rad bis zum Start des DH jagen. Bergab gaht es natürlich auch über Schotter, aber auf einem anderen Weg. Das Ganze ist sowieso von der Seilbahn einsehbar und erfeut somit alte wie junge Menschen von jeglichem Geschlecht und Herkunft (weil die Holländer mit ihrem Nationalteam nicht mehr so weit fahren müssen, die Skandinavier einen Stop Richtung Alpen einlegen und sowiso jeder mal dort gewesen sein muss weil es ganz einfach die geilste Stelle der Welt ist).

Und wenn das dann dort alles steht komme ich und zeig den möschtegern Bikern  aus den Videos mal was ein Haken ist   


Auf jeden Fall sehe ich für solch einen Park bei uns in der Gegend eine schöne Zukunft voraus. Dazu sollte man noch wissen das nach Luxemburg (Schifflange) sogar die Belgier von Brüssel fahren kommen. Die scheuen sich sicher nicht noch mal 70km dran zu hängen und dort hin zu fahren. 

MFG

Der Beste ...  aller Zeiten 


P.S.: Einen Park für die mit den 20 Zoll Kinderrädern nicht vergessen!!!


P.S.2: Und verzet mer well meine Deutch isse nich so perfekte well ich niet von da bin. Ich habs mir abr vil Muhe gegaben um des einigr Masen hi zu bekomen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (12. Januar 2006)

ich denke es ist schon alles gesagt worden,

eine feste zahl von leuten kann man nicht bestimmen, wobei ich aus der erfahreung sagen würde, wenn es eine möglichkeit gibt, dann wird sie auch genutzt. so ist auf der neuen bmx bahn in heckendahlheim immer was los (die jungs ausm dorf etc.) von daher denke ich, wenn es einen park gibt, dann werden sich evtl. mehr leute für diesen sport interessieren und einsteigen.

voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass der park für jeden etwas bietet (dh-4x-dirt-freeride-nortshore)


----------



## bikeberg (12. Januar 2006)

kann garnicht glauben das im Jugendignorland mal getan werden soll. 
Skatepools oder ähnliche dinge für die wir uns interessieren wurden ja auch überall ausser im Südwesten ermöglicht oder sogar neuerdings indoor dirt. wie geil ist das denn  

Is doch wohl klar das es heut nicht nur fussball und turnen ist was die unter 40 jährigen (meintewegen auch< 50) begeistert. 

Ich kann nur sagen das nicht das bike und die ersatzteile sondern der SPRIT den ich verfahre mein Budget auffrist. Winterberg, bischofsmais, Todtnau. Luxemburg hin und her und hin und her. is ja schon geil. dort trifft man sogar Engländer, Dänen, Belgier, CH, A usw mal abgesehen von deutschen reisenden. Also bin ich da wohl nicht allein  

Hier in unserm Knotenpunkt wär ein park wie z.B. Winterberg o.ä. echt der hammer. unter 2 h anreise würd locker zur eintagestour verleiten und längere wege halt fürn WE . 

Am besten so mit allem drum und dran, für jeden halt was. 
DH /Fr/4X/North shore/slopestyle. 

dann kann ich endlich mal das argument meiner buddys "2000 fürn bike das nur in  200+ km einsetztbar , neee das lohnt net"  gejammer  

was ich wichtig find ist ne menge strecken, duschmöglichkeit, schlauch für die bikeputzerei, vielleicht ne günstige übernachtung, Mampfstation wie z.B in Bad Wildbad am lift. 

und noch wichtiger wäre das aus der Theorie auch mal realität würde!!

Bis dahin verschleuder ich und meine jungs halt die kohle bei BP/ARAL etc.


----------



## Menn © (14. Januar 2006)

Als eine weitere stimme aus Luxemburg, tue ich dann auch noch meine Senf dazu.

Leider ist Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt Jump, Dual, 4X, â¦ kein Skispringen, Snowboard, oder Formel 1 und leider ist Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, â¦ auch (noch)  kein  Olympische Disziplin. 
Die Nachfrage an diesem Sport sowie an GroÃveranstaltungen, wie etwa  Ride to the Lake, Districtride, Red Bull Rampage um nur einige zu nennen,  ist grÃ¶Ãer den je. 

Einige Regionen in Europa haben sich als zweites Standbein fÃ¼r den Sommer ganz auf Mountainbiker eingestellt und Leben mittlerweile sehr gut davon. In so manchen Skigebieten Europas ist man mehr und mehr, auf Grund unsicherer SchneeverhÃ¤ltnissen und daraus resultierendem Besuchermangels, am Ã¼berlegen, Ã¤hnlich wie in der Region Saalbach Hinterglem, Alpe dâHuez, â¦ Mountainbike Downhill Pisten oder Bikeparks einzurichten. Es geht dabei nicht darum etwas fÃ¼r eine elitÃ¤re Minderheit zu schaffen, sondern ganz profan um Geld verdienen. Ich weiÃ nicht wie die Statistiken der Besucherzahlen in den einzelnen Bikeparks aussehen, kann mir aber z.B. fÃ¼r Todtnau selbst eine kleine Rechnung machen. Ich war am vorletzten Tag der Saison  (29.10.2005) in Todtnau und habe die Tageskarte zu 26 Euro mit der Nummer 2917. Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass 2005 auch noch 2000 Halbtageskarten Ã  18 Euro und 150 Gruppenkarten Ã  24 Euro verkauft wurden, braucht man kein groÃer Mathematiker zu sein um in etwa den Jahresumsatz des Liftbetreibers zu erahnen. Aber wo Geld verdient wird werden auch ArbeitskrÃ¤fte gebraucht, werden Hotels, Pensionen, Campings, GaststÃ¤dte, Discotheken, Restaurants, â¦ gebraucht. Soviel zum (grob gesehen)  Ãkonomischen Teil. 

Dass es einer Downhill-strecke oder besser noch eines Bikeparks in der Region Saar-Lor-Lux bedarf ist klar. Meine Vorstellung, dessen was dazu gehÃ¶rt wurde eigentlich alles schon von meinen Vorrednern erwÃ¤hnt aber ich tu es dennoch:

â¢	Lift 
â¢	Downhill-strecke
â¢	Freeride-strecke mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden
â¢	Dual/4X Strecke
â¢	Guter Anschluss an den Ã¶ffentliche Transport 
â¢	Parkplatz 
â¢	Verleihstation 
â¢	Bike Shop
â¢	Reparaturservice
â¢	Trink und EssensmÃ¶glichkeit
â¢	GÃ¼nstige Ãbernachtungs-MÃ¶glichkeiten
â¢	Frei/Hallenbad, Sauna, Fitness, â¦
â¢	Kinderbetreuung
â¢	Interessante Ausflugsziele damit die Frau oder (die Sponsoren) die Oma und Opa auch was von haben. 
â¢	... 
Und damit gebe ich zurÃ¼ck ins Studio.

Menn

www.funriders.lu


----------



## Steppenwolf (15. Januar 2006)

Hi,
schwierige Fragen  ,
zu 1: Den Markt einzuschätzen ist recht schwierig. Definitiv klar ist das der Bereich Freeride / Downhill stark wächst bzw. wachsen wird. Da liegt die Zukunft.

zu 2: Da mag ich keine Wertung abgeben wollen, sonst heist es ich sei ich nicht unparteiisch  

zu 3: Gibt es Alternativen?? Grübel  


Egal. Wichtig ist das legale!! Bikeparks entstehen, vor allem durch die lobenswerte Initiative der doch mittlerweile vielen Vereine und Gruppierungen.
Die DIMB unterstützt legale Bikepark Projekte, weil illlegale "Bauprojekte" unserem Sport nur schaden.

Servus
Wolf
Vorstand Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB e.V.)


----------



## rol79 (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo noch mal,



Macht euch keine Illusionen und baut einen Park. Es wird sowieso weitergegraben bis der Notarzt kommt!  
Fahren würden dort genug Leute, das haben ja hier genug Biker in ihren Kommentaren erklärt. Jetzt liegt der Ball bei denen die sowas bauen lassen, nicht bei denen die darin fahren denn sonst gebe es diesen Park hier in der Gegend schon mindestens 10 Jahre. Und wenn die es richtig machen verdienen die sogar Geld damit. 

Respekt nature, freedom and your local Freeride/Downhill Crew


----------



## fräser (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,

das meiste wurd ja schon aufgeführt kann das eigenlich nur unterstreichen.

1. schwierig. aber bestimmt. fakt ist wohl das der anteil steigt und noch ne menge potiential bietet. Da eine Strecke vorraussetzung ist für die ausübung (nicht wie beim CC) werden mit sicherheit einige "normalo MTBler" auch mal ein ritt berabwagen. Mietbikes wären sinnvoll

2. winterberg, bischofsmais, Todtnau und Bad Wildbad.
   ich würde auf Winterberg tippen. auch das beste angebot leider keine schwierige DH strecke. Todtnau ist einfach am chilligsten. 
je mehr abwechlung je besser.


3. keine, ich denk die biker kommen NUR zum biken. vielleicht noch zum Schnitzeldanach aber das wars. aber ein berg kann für andere sehr nutzbar sein. siehe bischofsmais. CC-Touren,Wanderer. Aussichtsturm, etc. 
Eine zentraler Treffpunkt aller parteien in einer hütte wie eigenlich in allen bikeparks wär geil

in diesem sinne würd ich mich freuen wenn sowas mal realität werden würde, nur wo im Saarland? und nicht nur ich


----------



## THBiker (7. August 2007)

Hey Leute

wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand zum Thema Bikepark bei Euch


----------



## Jobal (7. August 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand zum Thema Bikepark bei Euch



Du hast PM 

ciao Jobal


----------



## Freistiler (7. August 2007)

Ist diese Geheimniskrämerei nicht langsam etwas albern? Es hieß doch bereits dieses Jahr wären erste Strecken fahrbar? Oder heißt es einen Tag vorher: Tadaaa, Bikepark fertig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackhawk88 (7. August 2007)

das hat nichts mit gehemniskrämerei zu tun, sondern mit dem unterschätzten durchschnittlichen arbeitstempo eines deutschen beamten! wenn es nach uns gehen würde, dann würden wir schon seit 2 jahren in dem park hin und her fahren


----------



## Freistiler (7. August 2007)

Wenn sich das nach Vorwurf angehört haben sollte, Entschuldigung. So war es nicht gemeint. Wundere mich nur dass es beispielsweise auf Eurer Homepage 'nen Ticker für 'nen Whistler-Urlaub, aber keinen Infothread zum Park gibt. Wär' doch 'ne schöne Sache wenn man wenigstens mitlesen könnte wie sich das ganze langsam entwickelt und wie der Stand des Geschehens ist. Auch als Nicht-Mitglied.


----------



## Maui (7. August 2007)

du kannst gerne glauben das wir das auch wollen, aber wir haben unsere gründe. Sehr bald werdet ihr alles lesen und es wird nicht zu eurem nachteil sein


----------



## Maui (7. August 2007)

Blackhawk88 schrieb:


> das hat nichts mit gehemniskrämerei zu tun, sondern mit dem unterschätzten durchschnittlichen arbeitstempo eines deutschen beamten! wenn es nach uns gehen würde, dann würden wir schon seit 2 jahren in dem park hin und her fahren



na ja du meinst nach DIR. so eine projekt verlangt eine menge dinge, geht ja schließlich nicht um eine privat investition in 7 stelliger höhe oder 

also nur die Ruhe die mühle mahlt wenn auch langsam. nimme lang


----------



## Freistiler (7. August 2007)

Top! Ungeduld und Vorfreude wachsen!


----------



## bikeburnz (7. August 2007)

wenns soweit sein soll, dann gibt´s bestimmt auch nen Bikepark countdown ticker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

